# westpoint bicycle



## hotrod (Jul 6, 2019)

thoughts on this bike. year any value. it is in excellent condition.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 6, 2019)

I'd say it's a 1970's AMF in very nice condition. Doubt it's worth anymore than a current day chain store bike. It is in amazing condition though!


----------



## hotrod (Jul 6, 2019)

I went ahead and bought it.  has brand new tires and tubes. and a wald basket. did not think I could go wrong for $30 might just hang it in my garage.
might not be that valuable. but still to nice to become a garden bike.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 6, 2019)

hotrod said:


> I went ahead and bought it.  has brand new tires and tubes. and a wald basket. did not think I could go wrong for $30 might just hang it in my garage.
> might not be that valuable. but still to nice to become a garden bike.




With new tubes and tires, you got that for free. Bike looks brand new too.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Jul 8, 2019)

The Westpoint may have been a bike *retailed *by True Value, meaning that it could have been sold by just about any hardware store with a "True Value" sign in its window.


----------



## eeapo (Jul 28, 2019)

hotrod said:


> I went ahead and bought it.  has brand new tires and tubes. and a wald basket. did not think I could go wrong for $30 might just hang it in my garage.
> might not be that valuable. but still to nice to become a garden bike.




A GARDEN bike, why don't you ride it it's a nice looking bike


----------



## hotrod (Jul 28, 2019)

I bought it so it would not become a garden bike. and I have been riding it some.


----------



## piercer_99 (Jul 30, 2019)

Well, for 30, you got far more than your money's worth.

Nice bicycle.  Congratulations on the find.


----------

